# New campervan owner!



## Claire Humphrey (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi everyone, i have just bought my first campervan, having always camped in a tent, so this is all new and very exiting knowing i can get away on a whim with my partner and two spaniels rain or shine! we live in newcastle so i think our first trip away will be a couple of nights over to the lake district as its no too far. Does anybody know of any good sites to go too for a first timer?


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 25, 2012)

hello and welcome have look through the site and decide what you fancy and what is near enough for you


----------



## ellisboy (Mar 25, 2012)

:welcome::have fun:


----------



## Makzine (Mar 25, 2012)

:welcome::have fun:


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Mar 25, 2012)

:welcome::have fun:


tranivanman


----------



## runnach (Mar 25, 2012)

For the first time there is an aide at ambleside, failing that plenty of commercial sites

First time away, rather than wilding I would get to know the van, how everything works etc without the worry of  wilding.

Whatever you decide have fun
Channa


----------



## lotty (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi and Welcome
:welcome:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 27, 2012)

:wave::welcome::goodluck::have fun:


----------



## scampa (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## Claire Humphrey (Apr 30, 2012)

*chocks*

Is it worth while buying chocks? and can anyone reccomend any?


----------



## Robmac (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## suej (Apr 30, 2012)

Claire Humphrey said:


> Is it worth while buying chocks? and can anyone reccomend any?



Hi Claire and welcome to the site.  Chocks are very useful as they can stop you rolling out of bed if the van is leaning to oneside and also fridges can be temperamental if the van is not level, although we've never had any problem with this.  We don't use them when wilding in case we have to drive off in a hurry and also it can be deemed that you are camping rather than parking when wilding.
We have the yellow Fiamma ones but you can make your own with bits of wood.
Wishing you happy times in your van

Sue


----------



## Viktor (Apr 30, 2012)

Gary Wilson the manager of the Inn On The Lake Hotel in Patterdale on the shores of the Ullswater is amenable to allowing you to park overnight in the hotels large flat level car park if you in turn are at least willing to buy breakfast in the hotel.

I approached him a couple of months ago personally, though haven't yet had the chance to stay overnight myself.

Patterdale - Google Maps


----------



## fishy & Nina (Apr 30, 2012)

suej said:


> Hi Claire and welcome to the site.  Chocks are very useful as they can stop you rolling out of bed if the van is leaning to oneside and also fridges can be temperamental if the van is not level, although we've never had any problem with this.  We don't use them when wilding in case we have to drive off in a hurry and also it can be deemed that you are camping rather than parking when wilding.
> We have the yellow Fiamma ones but you can make your own with bits of wood.
> Wishing you happy times in your van
> 
> Sue



Spot on - especially the fridge bit.

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## red ted (Apr 30, 2012)

:cheers::goodluck::have fun::welcome:​


fishy & Nina said:


> Spot on - especially the fridge bit.
> 
> Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Claire Humphrey (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks very much guys! love this site!


----------



## zipnolan (Apr 30, 2012)

been wildcamping for 30 years n never needed chocks


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site

chocks are great, especially if you have a leaky roof :dance:


----------



## ivecotrucker (Apr 30, 2012)

Good advice from Channa. Start your campervan adventures on commercial sites, get to know how everything works (or maybe doesn't ?); make sure starter & leisure batteries charge up & function OK etc. etc. THEN think about going wild.


----------

